# Helpful Foodie Forums for home hacks...er cooks?



## GeneH (May 13, 2013)

My wife doesn't cook much anymore, so it's up for me to get healthy food back into the house. I'm looking for meals for 1 or 2 that are quick to prep, minimum baking time, and would like to start with a core set of fresh ingredients / spices that are readily available in the northern states (MN). One special consideration is finding foods my wife can eat because she has had stomach surgery a few years ago. I work full time so do not have a lot of prep time, nor do we eat much at once sitting - but leftovers for work the next day would be a huge bonus. My wife is a great asset to helping me, but she won't be the primary cook, or dishwasher hence minimal stuff to wash up after I'm done. 


Lastly, I prefer lots of chopping and cutting (why else would I be on KKF?) and hate micro-measuring ingredients. I want to move more to vegetarian or at least minimal meat (and I love meat!) for most dishes primarily so it's easier to keep the weight off when I'm not active all winter.


Can you folks drop some links to you favorite foodie sited and forums?


----------



## franzb69 (May 13, 2013)

i would prep a few things here and there ahead of time so you can just throw a few things together whenever you want a meal freshly cooked.

either that or you find stuff you would eat that can be cooked ahead of time then reheated (when you have the time to actually cook and prep).

alton brown's good eats videos are up on youtube, jamie oliver's videos are up on there too, then there's america's test kitchen vids and recipes out there on the net....


----------



## GeneH (May 13, 2013)

Yay! Videos!


----------



## franzb69 (May 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/GoodEatsComplete

good eats complete

http://www.youtube.com/user/americastestkitchen

america's test kitchen

http://www.youtube.com/user/JamieOliver

jamie oliver

http://www.youtube.com/user/foodwishes

food wishes

http://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog

cooking with dog (for your japanese food needs!)

http://www.youtube.com/user/sortedfood

sorted 

http://www.youtube.com/user/allrecipes

allrecipes

http://www.youtube.com/user/tastemade

tastemade

http://www.youtube.com/user/Maangchi?feature=fvst

maangchi (for your korean food needs!)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Yummies4Dummies?feature=chclk

yummies4dummies (for your vietnamese food needs!)


----------



## 77kath (May 13, 2013)

Not a video, but Mark Bittman's How to Cook Everything has lots of simple things you can add more veggies to. It's both a book and an app for about $9.


----------



## franzb69 (May 13, 2013)

+1 to what 77kath said.

i have that on my ipad (which i just recently finished paying off lol).....


----------



## Mike9 (May 13, 2013)

I think you can watch Bittman's videos at the New York Times website.


----------



## mr drinky (May 13, 2013)

I always liked America's Test Kitchen for basic vegies. They often tweak ingredients and techniques just enough to keep it simple and enhance flavor. For instance, their roasted broccoli is one of my favorite ways of preparing broccoli. 

k.


----------



## franzb69 (May 13, 2013)

if you're interested at all with filipino food try these two youtube channels:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCooknShare/videos

http://www.youtube.com/simplybakings

=D


----------



## GeneH (May 13, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I always liked America's Test Kitchen for basic vegies. They often tweak ingredients and techniques just enough to keep it simple and enhance flavor. For instance, their roasted broccoli is one of my favorite ways of preparing broccoli. k.



Good recommendation - I appreciate _why _ I would check out a specific channel or book. And I do love Asian (actually I like a variety of most Asian and Eastern foods) but the few dips into the style have not been successful. There is a certain - something - that I just have not been able to figure out and so the flavor is off.


----------



## franzb69 (May 13, 2013)

the asian youtube channels i suggested have it all dumbed down so you don't have to worry about making it "off tasting".


=D


----------



## GeneH (May 16, 2013)

So tonight is was Mark Bittman's Ratatouille. Perfect starter for my foray back into the kitchen. It's summer so I guess I'll focus on dishes using fresh veggies. Simple to prep, lots of flavors and pretty hard to screw up. And I get to play with my knifes.  Tomorrow do it again for practice. I want to have most meals I fix to be by memory. It's just easier that way.

http://www.nytimes.com/video/2011/08/18/fashion/100000000773707/ratatouille.html


----------



## ifor (May 19, 2013)

Try The Food Lab at seriouseats.com
http://www.seriouseats.com/the-food-lab/?ref=nav_main

Videos:
http://www.seriouseats.com/tags/all/@video


----------



## GeneH (May 19, 2013)

Yay - more videos.  They really do help me visualize the whole scenario all the way to what I think it will taste like. Maybe that's why I didn't stay with the fascination of cooking I had in my 20's. Reading a cookbook does not excite my palate. Yet.


----------



## ifor (May 20, 2013)

Kenji at Serious Eats helped to the absolutely best prime rib I have ever eaten.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/12/...ook-roast-a-perfect-prime-rib.html?ref=search

simple recipe: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/12/perfect-prime-rib-beef-recipe.html?ref=search


----------



## MichaelCampbell (May 21, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> I think you can watch Bittman's videos at the New York Times website.


What's special in that video ??can someone suggest me juice reciepies for weigh loss which juice is best for lossing weight?


----------



## SpikeC (May 21, 2013)

Water.


----------



## GeneH (May 21, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Water.


I hate to say it, but I think SpikeC is right. Sometimes water makes me feel a little queasy or I don't like the flavor, (blasted city water) so I flavor it ever so slightly with powdered no-cal something or other and seems to buffer it. Also, you have to lose water - through sweat, and replenish it with fresh water.  And keep a small water bottle handy so you have to keep refilling it. It's going to take me all summer but I have and 1 - 1 1/2 inch to lose, and then keep it off.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 21, 2013)

AB says food is juicier when your hungry as you produce more salavia. Hunger is your best sauce! Nice line Alton


----------



## GeneH (May 25, 2013)

MichaelCampbell said:


> can someone suggest me juice recipes for weigh loss which juice is best for losing weight?



Actually I think fresh fruits are your best bet - oranges, grape fruit, etc. No sugar added. My wife says acidic foods are wonderful for helping with weight loss, maybe because they don't add the carb and certainly no fat calories.

Squeeze a little grapefruit and pulp into your water for flavor and then go sweat it off.


----------

